# Fin de contrat quelle déception



## B29 (25 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
J'ai enfin un contrat qui vient de se terminer ce soir. L'enfant devenait de plus en plus pénible  les parents jusqu'à présent étaient sympas.

Je dois normalement avoir sa petite sœur ou son petit frère à garder début janvier. 
La discussion commence à  ce sujet et la maman me dit que peut-être elle va prendre un congé parental alors que nous avons signé un engagement réciproque pour début janvier.
Quelle déception, j'ai l'impression d'avoir été prise pour une imbécile. 
J'ai refusé plusieurs contrats car cette place avait été réservée. 
Je suis gentille, je lui ai dit qu'il me fallait une réponse définitive mi-septembre. 
A force de nous prendre pour des c.....s, dans quelques années il n'y aura plus d'assistantes maternelles et les parents devront garder leurs chérubins.


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Et oui après la naissance du deuxième et plus c'est toujours un risque.
Il est important quand tu signes ce genre d'engagement réciproque dans ce contexte de bien prevenir AVANT la signature que c'est un engagement ferme qu'une réduction d'heure ou un repport de date entraine l'annulation et donc l'indemnité.
Ensuite on apprend dans ce metier à concerver les coordonnées de toutes les demandes même si à priori on n'a pas de place.
Là, le souci est que si ta place vacante de septembre à janvier trouve preneur mais qu'elle ne s'est pas elle même desistée officiellement c'est toi qui lui devrait l'indemnité.


----------



## Maxilili (25 Août 2022)

Oups,oui un engagement sur 5 mois ,c'est effectivement un peu long ;pour ma part c'est 3 mois maximum car les PE ouvrent des parapluies mais tout n'est pas vraiment calé: congés parentals,changement de boulot,déménagement etc etc etc ....pour ma part pas d'engagement par écrit car un meilleur contrat peut arriver et je n'ai pas envie d'être liée pour être lâchée. j'entends les demandes,j'en prends note mais je sais que rien n'est vraiment "acquis".J'avais il y a longtemps écrit un post sur le pourcentage de changement de vie chez mes PE: en gros 40% de déménagement et en prenant les 2 parents : 60% de changements de travail,donc d'horaires,de jours ....il faut prendre avec "prudence" tout ce qui est dit ...Bon courage!


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Août 2022)

Et oui ! Cela arrive malheureusement ! J'ai signé un engagement réciproque pour janvier un de mes accueillis faisant alors sa rentrée en maternelle. Pour autant j'ai reçu plusieurs appels de parents en recherche pour début 2023 et j'ai gardé toutes leurs coordonnées après m'être assurée que leurs besoins pouvaient correspondre à mes souhaits. J'ai 4 contacts de ce type. J'explique que je les recontacterai éventuellement si un changement intervient dans mes accueils. On ne sait jamais !


----------



## Marine35 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je suis navrée pour vous ! Plus rien ne me surprend…malheureusement ! Vous êtes bien gentille de lui accorder 2 semaines de réflexion


----------



## YAYOU (25 Août 2022)

Oh, c'est rageant !!!! moi aussi, je garderai les contacts des familles si cela m'arrive... merci pour l'idée et courage à toi B29. Heureusement, des familles nous font oublier ces désagréments...


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour ne t'énerve pas ce qu'il faut c'est qu'elle se décide rapidement pour te permettre de reprendre ta recherche de contrat ,janvier c'est encore loin .et que cette PE te paie un demi salaire!


----------



## saracroche (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Même cas chez moi de parents enseignants qui m'annoncent qu'ils ont finalement eu les places en crèche pour leur fratrie ....
Du coup annulation avec de piètres excuses. 
Ce qui m'a vraiment énervé c'est le temps gaspillé (famille qui s'installe dans ma ville du coup plusieurs appels d'échange, puis appel vidéo pour se présenter mutuellement ensuite rencontre à mon domicile, puis signature des 2 contrats 😒... )
Évidemment je leur avais demandé s'ils avaient postulé en crèche et ils m'ont assuré "les yeux dans les yeux" que non🤦 donc voilà ne rien prendre pour acquis d'aucun.
Première fois que celà m'arrive et j'espère dernière.
Heureusement il y a pas mal de demandes j'ai trouvé un autre contrat pour octobre meilleur que le leur d'ailleurs avec une maman et un bout de chou d'à peine 2 mois.
Mais je pense à toutes les collègues qui se retrouvent démunies face à ce genre de comportement malhonnête de certains parents 🤬
Force et Courage et bonne reprise à toutes ☺️


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Août 2022)

Perso je n'ai signé qu'un seul engagement réciproque et çà s'est mal terminé ! donc je faisais confiance et la plupart du temps avec raison !!! mais chacune fait comme elle le souhaite ... car je vois bien que ce bout de papier n'est pas toujours suivi d'un contrat encore la preuve ici ... alors faire comme les PE changer au dernier moment ? çà ne se fait pas mais bon eux ne se gênent pas pour le faire !!!


----------



## Stina76 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour pareil pour moi au retour de vacances à 3 jours de la rentrée une maman enceinte qui m'avait réservé la place du 2ème m'annonce arrêter. Pour remplacer son fils qui occupait une place scolarisé cela va être compliqué si proche de la rentrée. En plus elle espère faire un avenant pour réduire les heures le dernier mois et économiser approximativement le montant de l'indemnité de rupture. Je pense sérieusement arrêter aussi cette profession après 15 ans


----------



## Cha 72 (1 Septembre 2022)

Personnellement je ne signe plus d’engagement réciproque à plus d’un mois de la date! Trop facile de se faire avoir!

Ici aussi fin de contrat pas très cool!
Je devais faire mon préavis jusqu’au 22 septembre et un soir, là maman me dit que je n’aurais plus le petit… Comme ça, sans pouvoir dire au revoir correctement. Je suis un peu dégoûtée. 2 ans que ce petits bonhomme venait à la maison. Mes enfants ne comprennent pas trop non plus et le petit est complètement déphasé. Bref, très irrespectueux je trouve! 
Elle me dit, « vous êtes payée quand même, c’est déjà bien » 🥹
Comme si il n’y avait que la paie qui comptait😡.
Bref, j’ai tourné la page!


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Septembre 2022)

Stina76, je comprends votre amertume. Un conseil : n'acceptez pas d'avenant à la baisse. Trop facile de la part de votre parent employeur de vous faire financer une partie de vos indemnités de fin de contrat en vous proposant un avenant à la baisse pour votre mois de préavis ! Quel culot !


----------

